# Fish Finder/GPS recommendation ...Dual Image...Humminbird Side Imaging...what should I get?



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello. I just purchased a new bass boat and want to add a new fishfinder for bow mount. I am looking at the humminbird models and am trying to determine what is best to get. Inland lake fishing..bass fishing mostly. I see there is a side imaging and down imaging. I am looking for advice and experience as to what I should purchase. Any suggestions.advice would be greatly appreciated. It does not have to be a Hummnbird model...

Thanks in advance!
Joe


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

i love my 798ci hd di, ypu can find em for 650 and under. only recomendation i have is dont open the transducer and send it to bird to do an upgrade and get the hd transducer.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I have the 1198 with SI and DI. I dont bass fish but i know that you can find bass and bluegill beds very easily with the side image. Found a couple sunken boats on one lake with the SI. I very seldem use the DI. I use the SI all the time on erie to find suspended walleye. Just get the biggest screen you can!


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Most of what Tightlines said... in my experience DI is of limited value if you are running in shallower water. 
For a bow unit on a bass boat the 798 is going to be too small of a screen unless you put it on a pedestal of some sort. 
Also keep in mind that SI and DI displays need for your boat to be moving in order to give you a usable image... If you decide to go with a HB unit you may want to consider saving up for a 360 unit (t-motor mounted). It works best when the boat isn't moving.


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Most of what Tightlines said... in my experience DI is of limited value if you are running in shallower water.
> For a bow unit on a bass boat the 798 is going to be too small of a screen unless you put it on a pedestal of some sort.
> Also keep in mind that SI and DI displays need for your boat to be moving in order to give you a usable image... If you decide to go with a HB unit you may want to consider saving up for a 360 unit (t-motor mounted). It works best when the boat isn't moving.


Thanks for the feedback OldSchool. Quick question...what are you referring to when you mentioned "HB" unit?..also...curious what model are you using?


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

HB = Humminbird (I am trying to be like the kids today and turn everything into a couple of initials!! LOL)

I am running an HB 998 - mounted on the console with the ducer mounted on the transom. I have a Terrova w/iPilot on the bow -- I have a color sonar up there connected to the US2 feed from the Terrova but haven't been turning that one on lately.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm in a similar search. Leaning heavily towards Garmin's 93SV. I've watched all the videos and read all I can. For the money, it is becoming clearer for me what to buy. I'd like to find someone using it in similar applications to mine though.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

I just got an HB 798 HD di si. Gander had it for $500. It's a huge improvement over my Eagle Fishmark 320.lol I am still working on getting it set up and adjusted. I fish mostly smaller electric lakes like Wingfoot, moggie, Nimi and the portage lakes as well. Mine is mounted on the bow mount. I have no problem seeing it even in bright sun. A bigger screen would be nice but for the money I was spending and the deal I got it works just fine. I love the di as I find submerged trees and all kinds of structure. I am still learning the si which also requires 4 mph or better for best picture. I love the color options and I tend to run the sonar and di together so I can compare what I am seeing in both formats. They are very easy to use but if you really want the best out of it I suggest a day or 2 on the lake without rods so you can tune it and really learn what it is capable of.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

2d will show stuff under the boat ...in a "cartoon-like" displayed image ...

----------
----------

DI will show stuff under the boat and out the sides a few feet ...in a "picture-like" displayed image ...
----------
----------

SI will show stuff under the boat, out to the side 100+ feet, and which side of the boat ...in a "picture-like" displayed image ...


Rickie


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

We jus installed a Garmin 93sv and absolutely Love it!
We fish a shallow stumpy lake and the Side image quality on the Garmin is 
Awesome t say the least ! Probably the best upgrade eve done er on our boats


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Garmin for sure just bought the 73sv best investment i ve made on my boat its got it all right out of the box


----------

